# Time Machine or Time Capsule Error



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

I am using OSX10.5.2 with an Apple "Time Capsule" for back-up and as a network router. An error message says "latest back-up failed". A subsequent pop-up says " Time Machine Error, back-up copy is read only." 

Another message says I should back-up and re-format the time capsule ASAP.

I assume that I don't need to back-up the Time Capsule, but don't know how to reformat it, unless the reset button does that.

Will someone please give advice?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, all it is is an Apple branded network drive, so you should be able to open disk utility and select the drive from the list on the left side, and then click the erase button.


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, again Sinclair, tm. I am fairly new to MAC software. Does "erase" also reformat?

Joe


----------



## joe boley (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, sinclair tm. It seems to work just as you said it would. It. backing up again.


----------

